# DM looking for players in Richmond, VA



## doseyclwn (Oct 25, 2004)

Hey all,

     I'm not looking for a full-time group. I want to run a lot right now, so I'm gonna run a one-off. Starting 1st level characters, only books allowed are Core Books (phb, dmg, expanded Psionics) and stuff from Unearthed Arcana on a case - by - case basis. Please email me at Dosey69@comcast.net if you are interested. I am thinking of setting the game in the Wilderlands.


----------

